# Puff Lifestyle - What Sort of Cigar Smoker Are You?



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Ya got me again!


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

I am Mr. Average...


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Am I on double secret probation or something - can you guys see the link or a relevant post? 

I get sucked in everytime...this is the forth time I have clicked this post and I still don't know what kind of smoker I am other then one that complains a lot.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

K Baz said:


> Am I on double secret probation or something - can you guys see the link or a relevant post?
> 
> I get sucked in everytime...this is the forth time I have clicked this post and I still don't know what kind of smoker I am other then one that complains a lot.


:r I can't see anything either 3 Finger!


----------

